# Ferrari 599 GTB detail - Beau Technique Midlands.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Howdy folks.
The norm would be a Range Rover in need of dire attention or some Bavarian metal wanting to outshine the rest but not this time. Oh no. This time was something a little more special. More a car only few would dream of having. This beautiful Ferrari 599 GTB was a newly acquired purchase. Client usually pampers his vehicles with some lavish Z products but this time the vehicle was a little too far out of reach in terms of achieving a finish to be looked over, not over looked. I set out and carried out a visual assessment. Vehicle looked well albeit the odd swirling which was drawing the eye away from the actual main subject. 2 days with a total of around 24 hours was agreed as the car will be driven very frequently and extreme levels of correction seemed more of a muchness rather than completely essential.

On with the fun in the Derbyshire murkiness...

Degreased all lower sections / tyres / arches / door shuts etc with a weak sollution of Valetpro brute force.









































































Snowfoamed with foam fury to soften what debris was on the vehicle prior to washing...























































Knooks and crannies attended to with soft hair brush whilst snowfoam was dwelling.





































Rinsed then washed 2 bucket method with pH neutral shampoo.










Rinsed again then tar removal with tardis.










Rinsed and clayed which showed levels of contamination were mediocre.










Final rinse down.










Into the garage and dried using Uber towels.










And Chemical guys warm air dryer.










Paint readings taken showed vehicle had received paintwork in its time.





































Mixed readings in general from 178 - 350um and a little bit of strike through found on the tailgate.










For a car of this calibre I would of assumed the Ferrari dealer would of made a more valiant effort at ensuring the car was much tidier but that's just my perception on things. Down to the nitty gritty.

3M yellow
3M blue
Lake country purple foamed wool pad ( RDS removal only )
Scholl concepts sandwich spot pads
Meguiars microfibre DA cutting pad
Menzerna PO85rd
3M ultrafina se
Scholl concepts S17+
Meguiars microfibre DA cutting compound

Tailgate after testing various combinations turned out that S17+ with a smudge of Menzerna PO85rd worked very well with 3M yellow pad.










Far richer clarity and sharper gloss.










Passenger wing before.



















And after various polishing sets.



















Passenger door was quite bad and a level of overspray from previous paintwork was found just under the wing mirror which was a royal mare to get access to.



















After polishing sets.



















Front bumper before.










And after a single set with S17+ and 3M yellow pad.










Though worryingly some paint transfer on the pad happened so assumption was the bumper had been painted though finish was good it was clear that it had not been lacquered.










Drivers wing before.



















After.




























Drivers door before.



















And after.



















Drivers rear quarter before.










After.



















Pillar before.










Worked with Scholl orange sandwich spot pad and S17+.










Giving a far better finish.










Curiosity got the better of me and as I had my newly acquired Meguiars G220 v2 with the new microfibre DA polishing kit I thought it would be a nice first outing on the horizontal panels as these seemed slightly tarnished due to them being more exposed to direct UV. Im totally sold and love the system. Meguiars I salute you!










On with the action.










Finished down with a mix Menzerna PO85rd and 3M ultrafina giving a crisp finish but with a little extra bite as ultrafina is such a fine finishing polish and more was needed.



















More bravado on the bonnet.



















This time polished with 3M yellow pad and S17+ for some niddling little defects to be removed.










And finally sharpened up with 3M ultrafina se on 3M blue pad.



















All relevant trim was dressed with Valetpro dionysus trim glitz.





































Exhausts treated to the twins of Britemax and 00 gauge wire wool.



















Wheels sealed with Chemical guys wheel guard.



















Window seals treated to 'seal' to replenish the trim. Glass cleaned and sealed with Permanon glass. Tyres and arches dressed. Under bonnet had a light tidy as it was very clean already.



















Interior received a complete deep clean. Paintwork was pre wax cleansed then 2 coats of concourse carnauba wax was given to finish this beauty off a treat.










Fortune came as the rain disappeared for a short while giving chance to take this beats outside for a final inspection.

























































































































































































































Thanks for taking the time to look into yet another fun filled detailing adventure with Beau Technique.


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

nice detail mate, looks great..


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning work Scott! Keen to try out the Megs DA system myself someday soon!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great job on a great car Scott.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Mmmmmm yummy! Very nice old bean


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Spot on Scott, that's come up a treat!

Told you you'd like the Megs MF system too!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Car looks lovely


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats amazing work there Scott, alot of effort has gone in to this one and the end results show, great work on a stunning car.

Have a great week.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice fella:thumb:

Did you notice how much water the high level brake light in the bootlid holds?!:doublesho


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Lovely work there buddy. Glad you got this job. Up with the Super cars now ..

I enjoyed that write up :thumb:..


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning work and great post. Awesome car......


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely work there and thanks for sharing write up:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

What a car! Real beauty there Scott and a top write up.

Get some decals on the Caddy!!:thumb:


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

What a Beauty :thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice work on a lovely motor :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work fella.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Fezza*

Amazing mate:thumb: you must have been in this game for a while. I don't think i would have the brass tackle to do my own Ferrari ( if i owned one )
leave alone someone elses. More power to you my friend:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Fantastic work love the end result


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks Awesome Mate


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Simply stunning , love that motor , great work , thanks for sharing


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice work, interesting seeing the mixture of DA MF system used for main correction followed up with polishing and refining with the rotary with foam pads. Excellent results


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work Scott, superb correction and a stunning finish!

What's that Brute Force you're using?

Russ.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing work mate. :argie: Really loving the motor :argie:

Weird about the bumper not having Lacquer on......

PaulN


----------



## deanquartermain (Jun 28, 2008)

Amazing work


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Loooooovely


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

top work mate! :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Really amazing work there! I am considering getting the megs DA system. Would you say it gives a really good level of correction and refinement in just the two products supplied with it? Also just ordered some of the CG wheel guard, how do you rate its performance?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice work Scott:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Fantastic Work , great turnaround of the 599 for MUCH better :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

CJ1985 said:


> nice detail mate, looks great..


Cheers bud.



JBirchy said:


> Stunning work Scott! Keen to try out the Megs DA system myself someday soon!


Thanks mate. All I can say is do! Clever system.



woodym3 said:


> Great job on a great car Scott.


Thanks.



888-Dave said:


> Mmmmmm yummy! Very nice old bean


Cheers mucka.



Refined Detail said:


> Spot on Scott, that's come up a treat!
> 
> Told you you'd like the Megs MF system too!


Cheers. Yeah yeah. I know



wish wash said:


> Car looks lovely


:thumb:



Trip tdi said:


> Thats amazing work there Scott, alot of effort has gone in to this one and the end results show, great work on a stunning car.
> 
> Have a great week.


Thanks very much:thumb:



Chris_Z4 said:


> Very nice fella:thumb:
> 
> Did you notice how much water the high level brake light in the bootlid holds?!:doublesho


Cheers. Many a knook and crannie held water. Glad of the air dryer tbh.



dooka said:


> Lovely work there buddy. Glad you got this job. Up with the Super cars now ..
> 
> I enjoyed that write up :thumb:..


 I feel like ive been promoted :lol: Cheers mate.



David Proctor said:


> Stunning work and great post. Awesome car......


Thanks and it certainly is.



bigslippy said:


> Lovely work there and thanks for sharing write up:thumb:


Cheers and my pleasure. Glad you enjoyed.



B&B Autostyle said:


> What a car! Real beauty there Scott and a top write up.
> 
> Get some decals on the Caddy!!:thumb:


Cheers mate. Dont get me started on the signage. First sign writer let me down on an epic scale. Designs have been done. All being processed so hopefully be done before crimbo.



B-mah said:


> What a Beauty :thumb:


:thumb:



Deeg said:


> Nice work on a lovely motor :thumb:





Huw said:


> Nice work fella.


Cheers both.



President Swirl said:


> Amazing mate:thumb: you must have been in this game for a while. I don't think i would have the brass tackle to do my own Ferrari ( if i owned one )
> leave alone someone elses. More power to you my friend:thumb:


Ive said it before and I'll say it again. Cars a car. Paints paint. If they need attention they all get the same attention. This was a special car to work with though and a great client.



DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate.





Tom_watts said:


> Fantastic work love the end result





Mr.Ry said:


> Looks Awesome Mate


Thanks folks.:thumb:



Derekh929 said:


> Simply stunning , love that motor , great work , thanks for sharing


Glad you enjoyed it. Cheers.:thumb:



Prism Detailing said:


> Nice work, interesting seeing the mixture of DA MF system used for main correction followed up with polishing and refining with the rotary with foam pads. Excellent results


Was a twist mid detail tbh bobby. Great system never the less with excellent results albeit the odd rds which was when I opted for rotary rather than persistence with the DA.



RussZS said:


> Great work Scott, superb correction and a stunning finish!
> 
> What's that Brute Force you're using?
> 
> Russ.


Cheers. Brute force is a discontinued concentrated degreaser. Pretty good product just a shame its not being sold anymore.



PaulN said:


> Smashing work mate. :argie: Really loving the motor :argie:
> 
> Weird about the bumper not having Lacquer on......
> 
> PaulN


Cheers Paul. Tell me about it! Seems maybe a paint job at some stage without clearcoat applied



deanquartermain said:


> Amazing work


Thanks.



Clark @ PB said:


> Loooooovely


Ta Clarke.



tonyy said:


> Fantastic work..





simon burns said:


> top work mate! :thumb:


Cheers both.



JakeWhite said:


> Really amazing work there! I am considering getting the megs DA system. Would you say it gives a really good level of correction and refinement in just the two products supplied with it? Also just ordered some of the CG wheel guard, how do you rate its performance?


Cheers. Wheel guard is an excellent product. Easy to use, little goes far and durability is quite good. As for the Meguiars DA mf system. I have only used the cutting sides of things but can safely say it will be used again.



Gleamingkleen said:


> Nice work Scott:thumb:


Thanks Jay.



Racer said:


> Fantastic Work , great turnaround of the 599 for MUCH better :thumb:


:thumb:

Thanks for all the great comments so far. The car was enjoyable. Client was excellent to deal with and will be returning in the new year so happy people all round.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning Ferrari, nice work mate.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice one Scott, great work as always and some cracking shots aswell.


----------



## GraemeM (Aug 18, 2011)

An amazing car made to look like it should


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Blimey oh riley...thats a turn up....:wall: you've only gone and done it now mate....top work fella....


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## ihiba (Nov 27, 2011)

Tremendous :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

Stunning car and work Scott.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Superb finish there, good work!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Stunning Ferrari, nice work mate.





Dan J said:


> Nice one Scott, great work as always and some cracking shots aswell.





GraemeM said:


> An amazing car made to look like it should





Reflectology said:


> Blimey oh riley...thats a turn up....:wall: you've only gone and done it now mate....top work fella....





Bill58 said:


> Great work!





ihiba said:


> Tremendous :thumb:





jon tdi said:


> Stunning car and work Scott.





Mark M said:


> Superb finish there, good work!


Thanks for all the comments folks.:thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

lovely work mate.

like the new van too - much better


----------



## nick197 (Mar 3, 2011)

You've done a stunning job on that


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Quality, in so many ways 


Like the comment about not been over looked :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

David said:


> lovely work mate.
> 
> like the new van too - much better


Cheers mate. Vans not finished yet but is a valued asset. Really needed the extra space.



nick197 said:


> You've done a stunning job on that





O`Neil said:


> Quality, in so many ways
> 
> Like the comment about not been over looked :thumb:


:thumb: Thanks both.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice detail Scott, looks like it was a very nice environment as well.........

Liking the use of both DA and Rotary but you just can't beat the work horse Makita hey........

Looks like we will all be wrapping up warm now for the next few months........

Thanks for sharing and completing a well detailed write-up, a good read.........:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Going all posh on us Scott ? 

Only kidding :wave: - what an awesome turnaround absolutely stunning result, good write up :thumb:

Certainly a nice addition to the portfolio :wave:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> Nice detail Scott, looks like it was a very nice environment as well.........
> 
> Liking the use of both DA and Rotary but you just can't beat the work horse Makita hey........
> 
> ...


Cheers Si. Cant beat the old Maki'. Shes a tough old bird that never ceases to cut the paint.:thumb:



The_Bouncer said:


> Going all posh on us Scott ?
> 
> Only kidding :wave: - what an awesome turnaround absolutely stunning result, good write up :thumb:
> 
> Certainly a nice addition to the portfolio :wave:


Hell no!!!
Cheers mate.
I struggle to get me head through the door. Im planted mate and never will let my swede get jammed in my posterior:lol:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Dream CAR, magnificent results!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice work there


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

AlexTsinos said:


> Dream CAR, magnificent results!





gb270 said:


> Very nice work there


Thanks for the comments:thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice. 

Wasn't so sure about it in red but it grew on me as I read the thread.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely mate 

Really nice


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Wasn't so sure about it in red but it grew on me as I read the thread.





Concours CC said:


> Lovely mate
> 
> Really nice


:thumb: Thanks guys.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Stunning mate and nothing else to be said. :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

love it really great work there...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Deeper Detail said:


> Stunning mate and nothing else to be said. :thumb:


Cheers Mike.



Ronnie said:


> love it really great work there...


Thanks Ronnie.:thumb:


----------



## ALM (Oct 16, 2011)

Dream car...great work!


----------

